# The ultimate pest..



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been hammering the heck out of these the past couple of weeks..
These things will ruin your hayfeild in a night. 
The ultimate pest...

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/82ba317c.jpg

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/14eb252f.jpg

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/d0d60adc.jpg

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/ad7772b8.jpg

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/537cea4f.jpg


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sure wish I had time to come and help you with that problem!! Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Your pictures verify the rumor that Feral Hogs are extremely allergic to lead. Especially hot lead.

The hogs on your place look well fed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's why I have my rifle in the cab......and whompy.....hey, what's wrong with that...not a public road....should be ok...right....doesn't matter if whompy walks out..... he's going down. Nice shootin btw....great head shot on the one looked like right through the eyehole!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Real nice BBQ there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, we have those dang things also Colby......I live near the Great Smoky Mountain National Park and we have mostly the Black Russian strain that was imported to the area in the 1920's from Russia. They have remained in the Park since...even with constant trapping and shooting. But the park is a wooded 1/2 million acres so it is just about impossible to eradicate....just control. We have some of the feral farm variety in the middle and western part of the state. We also can shoot em at night or anytime like you. They are the most destructive creature I have ever seen.....worse than termites and beavers. Good shooting and I hope you got them slowed down for the time being.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And I thought pocket gophers were bad!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is why we kill em:









I've tried everything, trapping, hunting with dogs and hunting them at dawn or dusk with a rifle. 
The only way to really put them down is with night vision and a 6.8 AR15. 
I've killed right around a 100 the best year on our place..


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Would be nice if we could get them to just clean up only the fields we are just about to tear up anyway to plant. They turn up more than my disc does, but leave it rougher than the first pass.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

They rooted up a 2 acre Alicia patch in one night last year. Looked like a plow went through it. So far this year, they've rooted up and cut 6 rice field levees and 3 levees in a crawfish pond. Noticed this week they had come up behind the house from across a neighbor's bean field and got in my drain ditch to eat the bull tongue roots. Lots of people hunt and trap around here but there is no way we can stay ahead of them.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy, and I thought gophers and rocks were bad!!~


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The biggest pest the hay farmer has in our area is the government.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> The biggest pest the hay farmer has in our area is the government.


Boy, if that ain't the truth! The Army Corp of Engineers tears up more ground around here trying to "help nature" than any 4 legged pest.

Ralph


----------

